# Work Visa Query



## kangana (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello,

I have been offered a job from NZ company and they want me to apply for work visa from India.

I was wondering, if its possible for the company in NZ to apply for my visa directly from NZ and after the approval letter from NZ i go to NZ embassy in india directly for stamping. is that work that way in NZ? 

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

kangana said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been offered a job from NZ company and they want me to apply for work visa from India.
> 
> ...


No it isn't possible.

It is the responsibility of a principal applicant to follow the correct process and apply for the correct visa.
You need to have a look on the Immigration NZ website and apply online or in writing.

www.immigration.govt.nz

Your only alternative is to use the services of an authorised Immigration consultant who will work on your visa application on your behalf after you have informed Immigration in writing that your application will be dealt with by them.
The consultant then becomes the middle man between you and Immigration.

You can find a list of approved Immigration consultants of the Immigration NZ website.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/worktemporarily/

http://www.iaa.govt.nz/adviser-register/


----------



## lightofyourlife (Sep 4, 2013)

kangana said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been offered a job from NZ company and they want me to apply for work visa from India.
> 
> ...


hi kangana,, juz want to ask how u got this offer? I mean, definitely it will be through online application. But did you use a recruitment site or direct to companies website? Can give any idea?


----------



## Grayburg (Sep 13, 2013)

My understanding is that under the Essential Skills stream of the Work Visa category certain employers can get "approval in principle" from INZ to recruit foreign workers. But this seems to be an avenue created for businesses who struggle to find New Zealanders to fill skillsets so I am not sure that it would be applicable in your case. As rightly pointed out in another reply, you will still have to make the application yourself but the approval in principle could simply make the process smoother in terms of proving there are no New Zealanders who can do the job,
** This is just a comment based on your question and does not replace professional immigration advice which can only be undertaken on a detailed assessment **


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Employers can assist but individuals must apply. Also, if in the Canterbury Rebuild region other criteria applicable.
** Not intended to replace professional immigration advice **


----------

